

Ask HN: How do I make programming my job? - FuManJew

I have introduced myself to programming with MATLAB, Python, and Java at work but my job doesn't require me to advance my skills in programming.  I want a job that challenges me to program constantly and continue learning.  What can I do to get in the field and build my resume?<p>If I know basic programming and have a BS in physics/astronomy would it be possible to find a 60k+ job?  Thanks for any advice.
======
johnnyn
Build something and start contributing to the open source community. Once you
have some work out there, I bet you will be able to find a programming job. A
lot of great companies don't pay attention to your degree, they will just want
good problem solvers who can learn quickly.

~~~
FuManJew
Thanks johnnyn. Any more advice of where I can go to contribute to the open
source community?

~~~
johnnyn
Github is your friend. Create an account and put some of your code on there
(outside of work of course ;) ). I'm sure you could come up some a neat Matlab
or Python tool to build.

------
leeny
What do you mean by "basic programming"? What do you know already? What are
you capable of building? I ask for more details because you may already have
enough skills for find an entry-level engineering gig. A physics degree, in
particular, bodes very well.

~~~
FuManJew
I have completed two undergrad Intro to Programming courses with Java. I am
able to perform 3D data processing in MATLAB, and so far I've used Python to
make a wrapper which controls another program as a subprocess. I'm not sure if
that gives you an idea of my abilities/knowledge.

~~~
leeny
Shoot me an email (contact info in profile) if you think you'd like to give
interviewing a shot. Who knows, you might know more than you think!

------
rmATinnovafy
For every one line of code you type, write 10 lines about how, why, and where
you wrote it.

Rinse and repeat.

